# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  "Мужчина с бородой" - Новогодняя песня на выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки!

## Ганина Галина

Представляем вашему вниманию *новогоднюю песню на выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки!*
Идейным вдохновителем и соавтором этой песни стала ведущая из Сочи, знакомая нашим форумцам по нику ZAREVNA.
Песня была озвучена на студии звукозаписи Германа Бочкарёва.
Это текст песни:
*Выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки
(Переделка песни MC Doni feat. Натали - Ты такой)
*
*Сн.:* А ты такой красивый, с бородой!
Встречаем Дед Мороза!

*Д.М.:* Я работал весь год, я валюту копил,
За курсом Евро сутками следил!
Не курил сигары и не пил спиртное!
Как меня достало быть супергероем!

Этих писем тучи да со всей России!
И чего там только у меня не просили?
Квартиры, автомобили, миллиарды денег!
И всё это, представьте, письма от деток!

У меня есть план, он дерзкий очень - 
Раздавать подарки под покровом ночи. 
Танцевать, тусить, веселить народ! 
Зажигай, Снегурка, Новый год идёт!

Однажды я поменял маршрут. 
Прощай, Устюг! Всем привет! Я тут!
Идёт Новый год! И меня все ждут!
У меня есть борода! Я реально крут! 

*Сн.:* А ты меня спроси: «Зачем на Новый год
Тебя, мой милый Дед, народ к себе зовёт?»

Припев:
А ты такой красивый, с бородой, ещё с мешком подарков!
*Д.М.:* Я волшебный Дед! Мне дарить не жалко!
А ты такой, мужчина с бородой! Ты нравишься всем дамам!
*Д.М.:* А это да! Спорить не стану!

А ты такой красивый, с бородой, и я с тобою вместе!
*Д.М.:* А вот это плюс для мужчин, естественно!
А ты такой, мужчина с бородой и я с тобой в дуэте!
*Д.М.:* Мы с тобой, Снегурка, сегодня в тренде!

Стоимость озвучки *500 р.* 
Для оформления покупки обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## komi

Добрый вечер,на сколько профессионально сделана озвучка?Фрагмент можно послушать?

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Вот ссылка, для тех, кто хочет послушать
https://yadi.sk/d/W10_KIdbkNq2F

----------

GlazOlga (11.12.2015)

----------


## Dinna

Шикарно!

----------


## Maria23

> Вот ссылка, для тех, кто хочет послушать
> https://yadi.sk/d/W10_KIdbkNq2F


Обновите,пожалуйста,ссылку

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

https://yadi.sk/d/Y_ZFV2A_yCiFT

Вот пожалуйста

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (08.11.2016)

----------

